# security clearance + atis QL3



## impedo (25 Sep 2008)

obviously a touchy subject especialy on open website forums so ill try to make my questions discret and when i fail to do so, anyone with some heads up on the matter please send any information to impedo@hotmail.com

I start my Ql3s this fall as an ATIS tech.  i am level 1 clearance. for atis ql3 what type of security do i need to enroll? how long does it take to get granted security status 2 or 3? what if i apply for upped security and my application is not reviewd by ottawa in time prior to starting crypto, will i be booted off course? 

when i completed poet and i was given no heads up for my security clearance application, is this something we take care ourselves?

i have heard horror stories of the com research guys having to wait a full year for their level 3 security before starting course *shivers and wishes i am not next*


----------



## muffin (26 Sep 2008)

You don't enrol in your QL3 - you are course loaded. This will all be taken care of for you - and you won't  be the only one.
Your best bet for specifics is to ask your chain of command, and/or speak to someone at CFSCE.

muffin


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (28 Sep 2008)

For lvl III, up to 18 months waiting time. Average is about 12 months. Sorry for the bad news. Lvl II is pretty straightforward and should be less than 6 months (financial and police check).


----------

